# Top 5 must Grow Strains



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 21, 2009)

just name your top 5 strains, from most tubular to least.

I'm talking any strain you can purchase from an online store, or possibly attitude/nirvana.

I plan on growing again after my next batch, I'm just curious as to everyone's opinion  I'm down for any strain, as long as the flowering isn't super long. Let me know everyone's* 

top 5 strains to grow.*

My ideas are:

-Sensi Star 
-Nebula
-Warlock
-Exile
-Whiteberry


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> just name your top 5 strains, from most tubular to least.


looks like your into Indicas and I'm not so I'm passing.


----------



## iloveit (Apr 21, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> looks like your into Indicas and I'm not so I'm passing.


Im considering growing a sativa for the first time, what are your top 5 sativas to grow? And which would you say is a connoisseurs delight?


----------



## VaporBros (Apr 21, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> looks like your into Indicas and I'm not so I'm passing.


like that was a necessary post? No...

Im on the hunt for a powerful Indica that stays low and bushy. I want to get my hands on some Dutch Passion's White Widow or Sensi Seeds Black Dominia.

Once i finish my Indica research, ill forsure post back.

All ive grown is Sativa (minus my current chronic) and im over them


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 21, 2009)

Id say:

1. AK-47 (Classic)
2. Super Silver Haze (Good Sativa)
3. G-13 
4. Northern Lights
5. White Widow


----------



## iloveit (Apr 21, 2009)

AKRevo47 said:


> Id say:
> 
> 1. AK-47 (Classic)
> 2. Super Silver Haze (Good Sativa)
> ...


Ive heard "Super lemon Haze" is great (Genetics: Lemon Skunk x Super Silver Haze)


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Apr 21, 2009)

1. kali mist
2. chocolope
3. cheese
4.blueberry
5.super silver haze


----------



## shepj (Apr 21, 2009)

Jack Herer is amazing. I've heard it's a pain in the ass to grow, but the smoke is rediculous.

Most of Elite's Strains look sick!

The Cali Connection has some nice looking strains:
SFV OG Kush BX2
Bubba Kush Pre98 S1


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 21, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Im considering growing a sativa for the first time, what are your top 5 sativas to grow? And which would you say is a connoisseurs delight?


 
Mexican Sativa - Mexican,oaxacan X Pakistani hashplant X Durban


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 21, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> looks like your into Indicas and I'm not so I'm passing.


I love sativa highs, I'm interested in anything, but to be honest I've only grown twice and this is my first year with a sativa grow. 

I'm in love with the AUH #1 I'm growing, but the 13 weeks of flowering is a little extensive. 

Don't mean to misdirect, I love a sativa high way more than indica. Hybrids are even better.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 21, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> like that was a necessary post? No...
> 
> Im on the hunt for a powerful Indica that stays low and bushy. I want to get my hands on some Dutch Passion's White Widow or Sensi Seeds Black Dominia.
> 
> ...


thanks for the input man i've also checked out their black dominia, it looks yummy as hell  I'll search around more for grows and other's opinions.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 21, 2009)

AKRevo47 said:


> Id say:
> 
> 1. AK-47 (Classic)
> 2. Super Silver Haze (Good Sativa)
> ...


I've always wanted to try Sensi Seed's AK47, I've heard it's the bomb, but a little expensive 

Anyone have experience with the AK?


----------



## gjdubbz (Apr 21, 2009)

1.mk ultra
2. White russian
3. Jack the ripper
4.trainwreck
5. Sage


----------



## dankycheds (Apr 21, 2009)

1 shiva
2 cheese
3 g bud
4 blue cheese
5 ice


----------



## steelherman (Apr 21, 2009)

How about the ones I have now.....W W, W Rino, Big Bang, Giga bud, skunk,,,,,Indicas so far.


----------



## iloveit (Apr 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I love sativa highs, I'm interested in anything, but to be honest I've only grown twice and this is my first year with a sativa grow.
> 
> I'm in love with the AUH #1 I'm growing, but the 13 weeks of flowering is a little extensive.
> 
> Don't mean to misdirect, I love a sativa high way more than indica. Hybrids are even better.


I know the difference between Indicas & sativas but what exactly are hybrids?


----------



## drifter1978 (Apr 21, 2009)

dankycheds said:


> 1 shiva
> 2 cheese
> 3 g bud
> 4 blue cheese
> 5 ice



hey danky is that g bud stand for giga bud and if so have you grown this before if so what was your production and your flowering time like thanks


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I've always wanted to try Sensi Seed's AK47, I've heard it's the bomb, but a little expensive
> 
> Anyone have experience with the AK?


 
Sensi has AK47 too or do you mean Serious? 

I picked up a pack from a trip to amsterdam. I smoked some there too and it was pretty fucking good. I was so high riding the train back to Schipol that I was paranoid. For what reason? I dont know 

I have a couple of em still, and Im about to harvest. One turned hermie on me though


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 21, 2009)

dankycheds said:


> 5 ice


 
What do you think of the Ice? I have a few in the flowering room right now and they look pretty good so far.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

I've only grown a couple strains, mostly sativas, and I havn't harvested most of them yet. I do have a g13 labs WW, and a legends collection afghan kush. Both are awesome plants. My WW seems to be a great pheno, its been growing fast, and the flowers are looking amazing at not even 3 full weeks flowering. The Kush has been flowering for about 2 weeks, its a bit slowe and has been since the beginning, but it is short, dense, and is gonna be solid ass buds.


----------



## th33 pharmacist (Apr 21, 2009)

1 ak47
2 bluberry kush
3 sour diesal
4 hawian punch
5 northern lights
also anything piny love it all


----------



## bakinville (Apr 21, 2009)

MANGO HAZE
SSH
C99
WHITE WIDOW (classic)
JILLYBEAN (taste so good) all are excellent and with a little work you can find them all ,some are even fairly cheap..
on a side note ORIENTAL EXPRESS by ACE seeds deserves some consideration as it was potent, musky, piney earthy and made up of a pair of landraces from Vietnam and China..enjoy


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 21, 2009)

rag weed
ditch weed
headache weed
swag weed
tumble weed


----------



## malbulja (Apr 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I've always wanted to try Sensi Seed's AK47, I've heard it's the bomb, but a little expensive
> 
> Anyone have experience with the AK?


The AK47 is the first "designer", or non-bag seed grow I've done so I'll let you know when it's done (probably 3-4 more weeks)


----------



## VaporBros (Apr 21, 2009)

There are alot, so maybe ill come back and every other page ill list another 5 that I know I want to grow somtime

1.) White Widow
2.) Deep Chunk
3.) Chocolope
4.) Sour Cream
5.) Black Dominia
6.) Blueberry


----------



## mr.red (Apr 21, 2009)

Blueberry (original)
White widow
Mango
FOG
shiva skunk


----------



## diesel9 (Apr 21, 2009)

hey akrevo47 i saw one of your pics in your profile...y did you put a battery right beside your lil plant there?


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 21, 2009)

diesel9 said:


> hey akrevo47 i saw one of your pics in your profile...y did you put a battery right beside your lil plant there?


 
To energize it of course...Nah, more to give perspective on how small it is. Im about to harvest it. I re-vegged it and re-flowered it. looks pretty funky


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Apr 21, 2009)

go with sweet cream caramel femz. from barneys farm. you will be wow'e'd


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I've always wanted to try Sensi Seed's AK47, I've heard it's the bomb, but a little expensive
> 
> Anyone have experience with the AK?


 
yep i grew it out once. easy grow, can take alot of nutes. its very sweet and piney smelling, kinda reminds me of christmas trees. it was absolutely full of resin. knockout indica high.. i will deff be growing this strain again.



















very good smoke..


----------



## shepj (Apr 21, 2009)

jesus h christ that AK looks tasty.

Here is a pic (I didn't grow/take of lol), but I recommended the strain earlier, so I figured I'd show it.

The Cali Connection - Bubba Kush Pre'98 S1:


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 21, 2009)

gjdubbz said:


> 1.mk ultra
> 2. White russian
> 3. Jack the ripper
> 4.trainwreck
> 5. Sage


yea i've alway wanted to try cheese and trainwreck.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 21, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> There are alot, so maybe ill come back and every other page ill list another 5 that I know I want to grow somtime
> 
> 1.) White Widow
> 2.) Deep Chunk
> ...


I've tried to find deep chunk but not many people have it.

I'll grab that *bubba kush* anywhere, but isn't it clone only?


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 21, 2009)

shepj said:


> jesus h christ that AK looks tasty.
> 
> Here is a pic (I didn't grow/take of lol), but I recommended the strain earlier, so I figured I'd show it.
> 
> The Cali Connection - Bubba Kush Pre'98 S1:


talkin about my ak?

mmm that BK looks sticky, sticky!!


----------



## shepj (Apr 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I've tried to find deep chunk but not many people have it.
> 
> I'll grab that *bubba kush* anywhere, but isn't it clone only?


S1 bro, it's selfed a.k.a seeds . It's a bit steep $ tho.


----------



## dannyking (Apr 22, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> There are alot, so maybe ill come back and every other page ill list another 5 that I know I want to grow somtime
> 
> 1.) White Widow
> 2.) Deep Chunk
> ...


Hey man. I see your looking to grow deep chunk. Have you seen these. Get great reviews over on ICMag.

https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=106&products_id=1862


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 22, 2009)

dannyking said:


> Hey man. I see your looking to grow deep chunk. Have you seen these. Get great reviews over on ICMag.
> 
> https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=106&products_id=1862


ooooooo shit :3

thank you so much, I think I know what I'm spending my next paycheck on


----------



## shepj (Apr 22, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> talkin about my ak?
> 
> mmm that BK looks sticky, sticky!!


yes i was, looks amazing!


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 22, 2009)

thanx alot man.. it was some very good smoke.


----------



## conehead420 (Apr 24, 2009)

any one know what Cinderella 99 is like


----------



## shepj (Apr 24, 2009)

conehead420 said:


> any one know what Cinderella 99 is like


this is from Joey Weed:

"Cindy is a very easy variety to grow. You will never get a hermy even if you mistreat her. She is cooperative and will show you the gender in the preflowers even in the veg stage. Cindy is easy to clone and will root readily. I've successfully cloned her even from cuttings taken after two weeks of flowering. Cloning is the way to go and after you pick out your favorite female plant use the clone from her to be the clone mother. 

Another great thing about this variety is it's exceptionaly low odor. It has very little smell while it's growing and it smells kind of citrus like or a faint lemon lime scent. If you were worried about stinking up your house or apartment, this will help keep you safe. The high produceed is out of this world! I would call it a super up high, the type that makes you want to do things and laugh like a loon. It's spacey and very cerebral. If you want something that will impress your friends this is it."

Here are some pics of her (random, no specific breeder):


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 24, 2009)

Kali Mist - Serious
Big Laughing - Dr Greenthumb
Super Strawberry Diesel - Elite or Res
Flo - DJ Short 
Blue Moonshine - DJ Short 

.


----------



## bakinville (Apr 24, 2009)

i run cindy all the time from several packs of brothers grimm i purchased 6 maybe 7 yrs. ago..it smells my house up..smells more like flowers but very stinky..not like pot at all sometimes....joeys are f2's from what he doesn't state..it is also had very weak and slender branches that need staking..kingdon gives almost an entirely different description as well..mine originals are not big yeilders at all..even my f2's from the originals have very little deviation..i recently bought 2 packs of wally's c99 pineapple phenos to run a comparison to my last pack of original bg c99..i don't suspect joey's, wally's or kingdoms to be much like my originals but time will tell..by the way the high is very racy and paranoid inducing..peace


----------



## iloveit (Apr 24, 2009)

shepj said:


> this is from Joey Weed:
> 
> "Cindy is a very easy variety to grow. You will never get a hermy even if you mistreat her. She is cooperative and will show you the gender in the preflowers even in the veg stage. Cindy is easy to clone and will root readily. I've successfully cloned her even from cuttings taken after two weeks of flowering. Cloning is the way to go and after you pick out your favorite female plant use the clone from her to be the clone mother.
> 
> ...


Any idea on the THC %, Yield & max height?


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 24, 2009)

bakinville said:


> i run cindy all the time from several packs of brothers grimm i purchased 6 maybe 7 yrs. ago..


 Hemp Depot is selling F4 Brothers Grim seeds 20 for $70 now.
http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/canadian/C99.htm


----------



## shepj (Apr 24, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Any idea on the THC %, Yield & max height?


It has to be high THC%, as I hear people getting either pretty damn high or a bit paranoid, I have heard cindy makes people 'too high'.. but that's controversial.

I would say THC is probably 15-20% (from what I hear), so relatively potent.

Yield: Medium to Large (I've heard it grows 1-2lbs outdoors, under 1000w ~1lb+ indoor)

Max Height: First off I hear she stretches up to 3x when switched to 12/12.
Around 100-150cm (indoor).

If you want to read more, here is a really decent writeup/smoke report:
http://marijuanaseeds.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&catid=12:cannabis-sativa&id=32:Cinderella-99&Itemid=2



bakinville said:


> ....joeys are f2's from what he doesn't state..


What? Joey's say F2 in big letters you can't miss.


----------



## shepj (Apr 24, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> Hemp Depot is selling F4 Brothers Grim seeds 20 for $70 now.
> http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/canadian/C99.htm


that and BC Grown has a "Pineapple99", some pineapple strain x c99.. can't be bad!

10 seeds is $25!


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 24, 2009)

shepj said:


> What? Joey's say F2 in big letters you can't miss.


 sure you can Brad has removed it from the catalog 
(Reeferman has some C99 crosses too BTW)


----------



## iloveit (Apr 24, 2009)

shepj said:


> It has to be high THC%, as I hear people getting either pretty damn high or a bit paranoid, I have heard cindy makes people 'too high'.. but that's controversial.
> 
> I would say THC is probably 15-20% (from what I hear), so relatively potent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, now if only I can get hold of it from the U.K....


----------



## cocoxxx (Apr 24, 2009)

my next 5 to grow out are

chemdog - greenhouse seeds
bubba kush - greenhouse seeds
mk ultra - th seeds
la confidential - dna
violator kush - barneys farm


----------



## shepj (Apr 24, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> sure you can Brad has removed it from the catalog
> (Reeferman has some C99 crosses too BTW)


http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html



iloveit said:


> Thanks for that, now if only I can get hold of it from the U.K....


I'm sure Hemp Depot sends to the UK?


----------



## iloveit (Apr 24, 2009)

shepj said:


> http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Hemp Depot sends to the UK?


I prefer to collect them in person Im way too paranoid.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 24, 2009)

shepj said:


> http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html


 I don't know how your doing that because my catalog is blank of that strain.
http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/index.html


----------



## shepj (Apr 24, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> I don't know how your doing that because my catalog is blank of that strain.
> http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/index.html


so does mine . 

the powers of google . To the best of my knowledge, kind of like how under websites (on google) it says Cached, old versions of websites are stored (god knows where), other than the original website. So I was able to essentially show you what Hemp Depot previously had on there .


----------



## bakinville (Apr 24, 2009)

hemp depot still has kingdom c99 20 for 70..peace


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry to revive this thread, but I've recently adjusted my top 5 next to grow (that I've never smoked). Please give me some opinions/criticism on these strains.

- Cheese (hopefully big buddha or some type as close to exodus clone)
- Trainwreck (Arcata)
- Mandala Speed Queen/Hashberry
- Elite Genetics (maybe, probably like 91' Ultra Chemdog or headband cross)
- Kali mist or AK47 from Serious


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm growing 30 something strains, and my top(haven't tried yet) are:spacebomb , vortex, and j.c.2 from subcool, and fire WHITE, as well as chem D/sfv O.G. from elite. the white is unreal looking!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 3, 2009)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> I'm growing 30 something strains, and my top(haven't tried yet) are:spacebomb , vortex, and j.c.2 from subcool, and fire WHITE, as well as chem D/sfv O.G. from elite. the white is unreal looking!


oooooooo yea the white BX is another I'd love to try. It just looks out of this world. Vortex sounds great too.

Where did you order from? Hempdepot?


----------



## chemdawg (Jun 3, 2009)

Chemdawg Kush
Cheese
White Widow
Endless Sky
OG Kush


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 3, 2009)

chemdawg said:


> Chemdawg Kush
> Cheese
> White Widow
> Endless Sky
> OG Kush


Just to let you know though, those are all amazing strains, but Rezdog himself (creator of Chemdog) dislikes Arjan (creator of Green House Seeds) a shitload. So for them to collaborate together to make a strain is very, *very *unlikely. I'm assuming the "Chemdawg Kush" is the new GHS version coming out.

If you want the real Chemdog kush, go straight to him and the only way to do that, is through only a few selected banks. One in particular is http://www.seedboutique.com/store/

Cheese and widow are on my list as well. I still haven't smoked or grown Widow...

Is this a crime?


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 3, 2009)

I've got Killer Chemdawg from Rez in the mail and just ordered Pandora's Box, Jillybean and Jack The Ripper from Subcool. I think most of these strains will move up my favorite list along with Kali Mist, Big Laughing and Super Strawberry Diesel.

Smoke reports (effect characteristics) are hard to come by with Rez but Subcools strains sound amazing:

*Jack The Ripper* - Intense, trippy, visual, phase shifting, increased heart rate, heavy crash, increased appetite, pain relief, paranoia

The high is very creeper at first you may think that its not so strong but then whammo...it hits you hard and there's no turning back then...you will be deep in thought and meditative for quite some time...the duration and intensity is strong and thought provoking.

Tastes like lemon mango pine hash with a heavy haze influence.
 
.

*Jillybean* - High type-Happy, mood enhancing, humorous, energetic

Very good mood elevator and general euphoria are experienced while high on this cross. 

Smells like orange skunk or tang/ Taste so much like Dreamcicles you will not believe it!
 
.

*Pandora's Box* - High type: Zooming, Happy, Grinning, anti depressant BIGTIME!

The buzz is up, speedy, very shit eating grin and smiling like a Cheshire cat like high. Its a bit smoother than JTR and has a different feel in the head less haze influence. I cant tell where the ceiling is as every bowl I smoke I seem to get a bit higher until the point my vision blurs. Not for light weights. I cant stop grinning when I smoke this weed.

It taste like NL5 to me but its very industrial with a slight citrus taste and a undertone of spice and hash. One female has been named Cherry Lethal Lemonade.


.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

Destiny (good luck finding those genetics)
Chocolate Thai
Skunk x Gaia
Black Kush
Purple Urkle


----------



## chemdawg (Jun 3, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Just to let you know though, those are all amazing strains, but Rezdog himself (creator of Chemdog) dislikes Arjan (creator of Green House Seeds) a shitload. So for them to collaborate together to make a strain is very, *very *unlikely. I'm assuming the "Chemdawg Kush" is the new GHS version coming out.
> 
> If you want the real Chemdog kush, go straight to him and the only way to do that, is through only a few selected banks. One in particular is http://www.seedboutique.com/store/
> 
> ...


The White Widow came from Greenhouse. All the rest are S1's from Dr.Greenthumb


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 3, 2009)

Chemdawg how do you find Greenthumb's S1s? I'd love to get the original Cheese and he has a few other great strains not offered by most breeders. I've had some bad luck with hermies from feminized seeds by Dutch Passion, but I would think the Doc would put out a better product.

I've still got Big Laughing in my gargen every grow, after more than 2 years keeping a mother.

Couple other questions - is Endless Sky as potent as advertised? What kind of high/stone is the OG Kush? 

thanks!

.





Chemdawg Kush
Cheese
White Widow
Endless Sky
OG Kush


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Cheese and widow are on my list as well. I still haven't smoked or grown Widow...
> 
> Is this a crime?


I just grew and smoked Widow for the first time this grow, and its gonna be in my garden for a long time. It is an amazing plant, grows awesome, and smokes great. Has a very distinctive taste/smell , kinda fruity, but don't really know how to describe it. You'll enjoy it for sure! I'm hoping to have serious seeds AK47 in my garden soon, and I'm gonna grow some Mango too.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 3, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> I've got Killer Chemdawg from Rez in the mail and just ordered Pandora's Box, Jillybean and Jack The Ripper from Subcool. I think most of these strains will move up my favorite list along with Kali Mist, Big Laughing and Super Strawberry Diesel.
> 
> Smoke reports (effect characteristics) are hard to come by with Rez but Subcools strains sound amazing:
> 
> ...


Holy shit, I might just have to pick up all of those! They all sound so tempting! 

Where you get yours? Ship to US?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 3, 2009)

chemdawg said:


> The White Widow came from Greenhouse. All the rest are S1's from Dr.Greenthumb


ooooo nice then you're in for a taaareat


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 4, 2009)

*"Where you get yours *_(Subcool)_*? Ship to US?"*

I got them from Bidzbay (which is basically the same company as Cannaseur/Breedbay). $110 USD total for all three strains (2 x 5 pack and 1 x 10 pack). They take registration from the US so I assume they ship there too.

http://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=9&Itemid=36&vmcchk=1&Itemid=36

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/categories.php?category=Beans&parent=315

.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 4, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I just grew and smoked Widow for the first time this grow, and its gonna be in my garden for a long time. It is an amazing plant, grows awesome, and smokes great. Has a very distinctive taste/smell , kinda fruity, but don't really know how to describe it. You'll enjoy it for sure! I'm hoping to have serious seeds AK47 in my garden soon, and I'm gonna grow some Mango too.


yeah.. the widow is truly 'love at first smoke!'...mine tastes like cherry pez! my fav' tasting smoke so far...I made good use of her brother- purplehaze widow, white master(south),crystal haze(nl/hz)(e.g.'mungo jerry'),and the santa cruz shark(s.skunk)...the shark was crossed to vortex V1 and V2...there are 2 shark attack(V1) sprouted now. I'm waiting on the V2 seeds. the shark looks like an absolutely fantastic indica base for hi-test hybrids...she's FAST!...and big...pretty motivational for an indica dominant.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2009)

1, sensi jack herer
2, sensi jack herer
3, sensi jack herer
4, sensi jack herer
5, sensi jack herer

I haven't smoked anything else for months and i'm in no way bored of it!


----------



## Furthur (Jun 4, 2009)

God Bud
Kali Mist
LA Confidential
NL x C99
Blue Cheese

and something purple or blue?

Grand Daddy Purple
Purple Kush or Purple Frankenstein
Grape Ape
Lavender
Blueberry

and

Red Diesel or Sour Diesel

and having grown up in ohio smoking mostly these as dank:

lemon g13
dumpster
trainwreck
white rhino


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 4, 2009)

Ya I'm definately growing these 3 for sure:

Trainwreck
Cheese
AK47


----------



## matthewdmac (Jun 4, 2009)

NYCD
Cheese
Sharksbreath
LA Con
Chemdog

Wanna cross a Martian Mean Green and a Cheese to make Martian Green Cheese.

Hey Chowda you ever looked into the cheesewreck?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 4, 2009)

matthewdmac said:


> NYCD
> Cheese
> Sharksbreath
> LA Con
> ...


Yea I've actually heard various things about it. I've heard it's not really a cheese or a wreck, somewhere in between, but it STANKS like no other cheese. The wreck mixed with the cheese just makes a pungent diesel/cheesy smell, knocks you on your ass as well.

Hrmm so many decisions. I'm definitely intrigued by both cheese and trainwreck.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2009)

1.white rhino (nirvana)
2.amazonia (world of seeds)
3.skunk #1
4.blue cheese
5.shark shock


----------



## Consciousness420 (Jun 6, 2009)

hmm, all sound good.. I would add sour deis to that mix and maybe bubble gum (first tried a strain of this in Amsterdam last year and got me fried - like here is your brain on drugs commercial fried) hahaha


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 6, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> 1.white rhino (nirvana)
> 2.amazonia (world of seeds)
> 3.skunk #1
> 4.blue cheese
> 5.shark shock


mmm ima have to checkout this white widow from nirvana, I've heard lots of good stuff bout it. :think:

Same thing with the amazonian, but less info on the strain... Ima check this out now!


----------



## Raef (Jun 6, 2009)

White widow
ak 47
jack herrer
og kush
in no particular order, the fifth....still thinking


----------



## HappySack (Jun 6, 2009)

Alaskan Ice is just an awesome strain. Indoor or out.


----------



## drifter1978 (Jun 7, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> mmm ima have to checkout this white widow from nirvana, I've heard lots of good stuff bout it. :think:
> 
> Same thing with the amazonian, but less info on the strain... Ima check this out now!


i am growing amazonia and blue cheese
the amazonia is just a farkn beatiful smoke but had popcorn pheno

and the blue cheese is again super smoke but it is at about 5 weeks and looks like the yield will be small


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> i am growing amazonia and blue cheese
> the amazonia is just a farkn beatiful smoke but had popcorn pheno


when i did my amazonia it was reaaly dense buds and when cured where covered will trics that made the buds like a creamy colour. fucking gorgeous


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 7, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> 1.white rhino (nirvana)
> 2.amazonia (world of seeds)
> 3.skunk #1
> 4.blue cheese
> 5.shark shock


 shark shock? what's that?...I've got the shark attack(vortex male) going now...I'll let you know this winter...the shark seems to me to be the perfect indica base for hybrids.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2009)

mr nice seed bank, it is the original great white shark by shantibaba
http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/search/index.cfm?sSearchString=shark+shock


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2009)

we should have a vote on this thread for best strain. ANY TAKERS


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 7, 2009)

my shark is some superskunk sk.#1 pheno, crossed(because it was there) with my widow male f2 knockoff from bcseedking(I wouldn't trade his 'cherry pez' sister for the world!)...never tried the 'real' shark...mine is only a little less potent than cherry pez, but a LOT meatier, and fast! wow! the taste is about what you'd expect- sweet clashing slightly with skunk. not nearly as tasty as the pez, but everything is a tradeoff. she's a vicious grower, but turns into the most elegant 'spanish lady' at the end, with whispy tips(colombian/mexican)and beautiful colors. in all; a very uplifting smoke for such a high indica ratio. a cash cropper that actually gets you high! I can't wait to get hit with the shark attack..that should be electric!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 7, 2009)

I think my best is in the garden, yet to be tried- I've got the vortex, spacebomb, jack's cleaner 2, fire WHITE o.g...and the thai and malawi are on the way.


----------



## Consciousness420 (Jun 7, 2009)

HappySack said:


> Alaskan Ice is just an awesome strain. Indoor or out.


hmm, cool.. I want to try that sometime.. whats the high like?


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 7, 2009)

shepj said:


> Jack Herer is amazing. I've heard it's a pain in the ass to grow, but the smoke is rediculous.
> 
> Most of Elite's Strains look sick!
> 
> ...


I'm growing a whiterhino herrer cross is the best smell of me grow room. Out of papaya ,skunk haze and a skunk haze tundra cross that i bred myself. 

If your gonna grow sativias remember they grow big so try and flower them early they can easily out grow ur room in height. The skunk haze is a 87.5% sativia ive grown it, great taste and high. I've also grown some thai weed and i love the choco thai taste. Sativias are good but i would try and find a sativa indica cross that has the taste and high of a sativa but flowers quick as an indica and doesnt grow as high. If you look you can find them about.

Its the longer flowering period that puts me off growing sativas personally.

Evil


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 7, 2009)

fave strains to grow would be

White Rhino when grown to perfection this stinking lady always hits the spot with high and taste

B52 this stuff lives up to its name hits u hard and got a unique lovely taste to it.

Jack herrer need i say anymore

Northern lights one of my first skunks i smoked fruity and big killer high

NYC Diesel this is the shit


----------



## Raef (Jun 10, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> fave strains to grow would be
> 
> White Rhino when grown to perfection this stinking lady always hits the spot with high and taste
> 
> ...


 
getting ready to buy some ww seeds, who would you recommend, has anyone done dutch passion?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 10, 2009)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> I think my best is in the garden, yet to be tried- I've got the vortex, spacebomb, jack's cleaner 2, fire WHITE o.g...and the thai and malawi are on the way.


Man the 4 strains I'm dying to try are *Dairy Queen *(Cheese x C99), *Chernobyl* (Trainwreck x Jack the Ripper x Trinity), Jack the Ripper and Vortex.


----------



## northern cali (Jun 11, 2009)

Raef said:


> getting ready to buy some ww seeds, who would you recommend, has anyone done dutch passion?


 bcseedking


----------



## China (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't have much experience with many different strains, but I do have a small collection of seeds gowing.

In no particular order
1. Deiselryder - Good learning experience for beginners, and it's just a fun little plant to grow if you're not worried about harvest.
2. Bagseed - I got a bunch of bagseeds for a really nice Chinese sativa. I really should grow a bunch of them and make seeds from the better females. 
3. Afghan - For a strong indica. Maybe for some crossbreading. 
4. Blue Mystic - For a for a fruity flavored strain. Purple strains also sell well..
5. White Widow - The name sells itself. White Strain.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 11, 2009)

Querkle
Headband
Greencrack
Legit Trainwreck


i like things in 4's


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 11, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Man the 4 strains I'm dying to try are *Dairy Queen *(Cheese x C99), *Chernobyl* (Trainwreck x Jack the Ripper x Trinity), Jack the Ripper and Vortex.


that vortex is trippy- longest trich's I've ever seen, and a bizarre smell...the j.c.2 is really lemony; and vigorous,one pheno looks to be the ripper- it's even more lemony! I'm sure your other choices will kick ass as well.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 11, 2009)

1og kush 2chem dawg 3bubba kush 4blue dream 5la con off the top of my head i would revise it im sure given time to think.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 11, 2009)

mates have told me great things about the chiesel and the pineapple expresss i havent grown them but they are gonna me my next grows for sure.

Evil


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 11, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> mates have told me great things about the chiesel and the pineapple expresss i havent grown them but they are gonna me my next grows for sure.
> 
> Evil


Yea to be honest that chiesel looks phenomenal as well.

Pretty much anything with cheese, trainwreck and diesel I'd love to try.

I've only smoked east coast diesel and I'm not sure how legit/potent it was, but certainly got me baaakkeed  Kind of jittery and speedy, I liked it but the jitters aren't for me.

Anyone else grown trainwreck or chiesel? I'm also interested in PurpleWreck  lemme know if anyone's had experience with these strains.

http://www.dnagenetics.com/online_store/reserva_privada_purple_wreck_cannabis_seeds.cfm


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 11, 2009)

if you dont like the jittery highs which i myself dont. go for indicas or indica dom hybrids.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 11, 2009)

northern cali said:


> bcseedking


definitely bcseedking! you get the best price; and the widow I have clones of was the cherry pez....gets you HIGH! my favorite smoke...so far. I made great use of her brother as well.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 11, 2009)

if you don't want jittery highs...stay away from trainwreck! I want something 10x as jittery as trainwreck...then I can have super screamer all day long, and then upholstry glue at night.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 11, 2009)

language arts genius, love the way you express that. excellent, if I may, the couch glue might become something I need to still grow! LOL! Walk On!~


s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> if you don't want jittery highs...stay away from trainwreck! I want something 10x as jittery as trainwreck...then I can have super screamer all day long, and then upholstry glue at night.


----------



## purrrrple (Jun 12, 2009)

If we are talking in terms quality, and not yield i would say:

1. Jack Herer
2. Romulan
3. White Berry
4. Super Lemon Haze (or Super Silver Haze)
5. Cheese

All of these strains are available through HempDepot.ca or Attitude... I BELIEVE


----------



## fat sam (Jun 12, 2009)

super silver haze
grape 
ice
chemdawg
sonoma coma
the S.C. is a local strain from just shy of humbolt, fucking amazing shit


----------



## max420thc (Jun 12, 2009)

cocoxxx said:


> my next 5 to grow out are
> 
> chemdog - greenhouse seeds
> bubba kush - greenhouse seeds
> ...


id stay away from the la confidential. i had its sister plant..the recon i grew out..it wasnt all that..and it was VERY UNPRODUCTIVE . not worth it at all.id try a sativa from DNA..kush berry is the BOMB


----------



## max420thc (Jun 12, 2009)

kush berry by DNA .. crushing hi..almost instantly high . soon as you hit it..a excellent sativa high.stinky plant though
white russian.. people who do not smoke alot of weed cant even drive after smoking some of my white russian.
ak 47. excellent weed..not as potent or taste as white russian. both from serious seeds.
ICE from nirvana seeds.you can get a pile of seeds from them for like a hundred and you will find a excellent phenotype in the ICE. for cheap..extremely sticky, not as potent as the sativas but a very nice indica stone ..excellent bag apeal..very productive and is a fast grower..finishs in between 45 and 50 days..the pheno i have smells alot like candy..that is what we call her..candy


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 12, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> if you dont like the jittery highs which i myself dont. go for indicas or indica dom hybrids.


Well see I like sativa highs, not all of them are SUPER jittery, I just don't like feeling like EXTRA jittery all cracked out. I used to do a lot of E and that shit is the devil, it's a nightmare and it's gross as fuck. 

Being uplifted, motivated, with your head in the sky is what I'm after. 

... I did hear *Motivation *is a nice new sativa.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 12, 2009)

max420thc said:


> kush berry by DNA .. crushing hi..almost instantly high . soon as you hit it..a excellent sativa high.stinky plant though
> white russian.. people who do not smoke alot of weed cant even drive after smoking some of my white russian.
> ak 47. excellent weed..not as potent or taste as white russian. both from serious seeds.
> ICE from nirvana seeds.you can get a pile of seeds from them for like a hundred and you will find a excellent phenotype in the ICE. for cheap..extremely sticky, not as potent as the sativas but a very nice indica stone ..excellent bag apeal..very productive and is a fast grower..finishs in between 45 and 50 days..the pheno i have smells alot like candy..that is what we call her..candy


oooo I've been hearing lots of good stuff about the ice from nirvana.

I was comparing ak47 to white russian and couldn't decide, so I just said FUG & I'm probably going to go with some kali mist!

Anyone ever grown kali? I hear it's one of a kid.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 12, 2009)

you got a bad la con plant or pheno i have grown it many times it yields very well and produces quality indica buds.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 12, 2009)

*my top 5*
*______________*

*· Ak-47 (classic),​*

*white Russian,​*​

*ice,​*​

*northern lights, ​*​

*and ​*​

*white berry.​*​


*​*​


----------



## motorboater (Jun 12, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Yea to be honest that chiesel looks phenomenal as well.
> 
> Pretty much anything with cheese, trainwreck and diesel I'd love to try.
> 
> ...


 
I have some Planewreck (Purple Trainwreck) right now. Didnt grow it though. Great trichrome production. It carries the structure of Trainwreck, and smells/tastes most similar to its Trainwreck parent. 

If you want a killer sativa, then check out that Headband. Very energetic.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 12, 2009)

motorboater said:


> I have some Planewreck (Purple Trainwreck) right now. Didnt grow it though. Great trichrome production. It carries the structure of Trainwreck, and smells/tastes most similar to its Trainwreck parent.
> 
> If you want a killer sativa, then check out that Headband. Very energetic.


Yea I'd love to get some headband, or catpiss, or any of the other ridiculous clone only strains.

Show me some seeds and I'll buy some.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 12, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> *my top 5*
> *______________*
> 
> *· Ak-47 (classic),​*
> ...


Yea that white berry looks fucking YUMMY 

To be honest, I'd probably try out all of the Paradise Seeds if I could.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 12, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Yea I'd love to get some headband, or catpiss, or any of the other ridiculous clone only strains.
> 
> Show me some seeds and I'll buy some.


clone only?

bummer


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

anyone know anything about the *C99*???

I am soo ignorant...lol...


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jun 12, 2009)

any1 tried that nypd... new york power diesel... or ppp. pure power plant i think... both from nirvana.. they look like if u took a bongload of it, it'd feel like inhaling plastic lol. (thick harsh smoke)


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> anyone know anything about the *C99*???
> 
> I am soo ignorant...lol...


C99 is almost extinct in it's purity, but people from Cannacopia, TGA Subcool and DJ Short have been known to cross it and keep the strain alive.

I am almost certain I will buy TGA Subcool's Dairy Queen (C99 x Cheese)

C99 is supposedly one of the most tasteful and scrumptious strains there is. It has a ceiling-less high and it just throws a shit eating grin on your face.

Pure pineapple taste.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah! I heard she is a fast finisher too...

I'll be sure to post a smoke report when the first clones are done...


----------



## max420thc (Jun 13, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> you got a bad la con plant or pheno i have grown it many times it yields very well and produces quality indica buds.


yea i might have had a bad pheno type.
the most potent weed i grow..it finishs out in around ten weeks is DNA's KUSH BERRY
it is out of OG kush and a oregon blue berry.just before the plant finnishs the buds will turn the most resinous ..just completely white even the surrounding leafs. picking and cleaning will leave great big balls of crushing finger hash all over your hands.
it almost smells like fuel it is so strong.
when you exhale the smoke it has a slight taste of gasoline on exhale..as if you siphoned some gas and got just a slight amount in your mouth.i have two pheno types of this strain in the garden. both are excellent..i only wished i lived out west so i could get more genetics to try out.
the kush berry and the white russian are the top dogs in my garden.


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 13, 2009)

My new list:

Starting 5
1. Kali Mist - Serious
2. Jack The Ripper - Subcool
3. Super Strawberry Diesel - Elite
4. F13 - DJ Short
5. Killer Chemdog - Reservoir

Backups
6. Jillybean - Subcool
7. Blue Moonshine - DJ Short
8. White Russian - Serious (or White Widow and AK47 seperate)
9. Cheese S1 from original clone - Dr Greenthumb (or Big Bhudda Cheese)
10. Flo - DJ Short

.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am truly in the building stages of my relationship with seeds I'd like to grow (would that be SILG?) ..... wandering mind. anyhooo ..... yes, building my "store" I currently have Top44, BigBud, Black Domina, Agent Orange, Vortex, Chernobyl, Dairy Queen, and a mystery special which I will only reveal when grown out. I want to have Blue Moonshine, WhiteBerry, Jack Herer, Hijack, Raft, Snowdawg, Warlock and some pickings of NL, Kush, Haze and other "staples".


----------



## Raef (Jun 13, 2009)

which white widow would you most likely buy and why


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 13, 2009)

Seedsman - White Widow. Because ... strong sativa effect, good reviews. Get regular, not feminized.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-regular/seedsman-seeds-white-widow-seeds/prod_313.html

.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 13, 2009)

Favorites so far that I permanently want in my grow: Greenhouse Cheese, Paradise Whiteberry, Greenhouse White Rhino, Big Buddha Blue Cheese...and I'm waiting on some BB Chiesel seeds, so we'll see how those turn out.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 13, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Favorites so far that I permanently want in my grow: Greenhouse Cheese, Paradise Whiteberry, Greenhouse White Rhino, Big Buddha Blue Cheese...and I'm waiting on some BB Chiesel seeds, so we'll see how those turn out.


That whiteberry is delish looking, I'd love to try some of that stuff out 

Can you describe the smoke/high?


----------



## Raef (Jun 13, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Seedsman - White Widow. Because ... strong sativa effect, good reviews. Get regular, not feminized.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-regular/seedsman-seeds-white-widow-seeds/prod_313.html
> 
> .


 why seedmans and not anyone else


----------



## Raef (Jun 13, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Seedsman - White Widow. Because ... strong sativa effect, good reviews. Get regular, not feminized.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-regular/seedsman-seeds-white-widow-seeds/prod_313.html
> 
> .


 why seedsman and not anyone else, say like dutch passion


----------



## Smoked Out (Jun 14, 2009)

A few strains Id like to grow are:

Big Bud
Afghan
Hollands Hope
Northern Lights
White Widow


----------



## trapper (Jun 14, 2009)

i would like to grow kali mist,and a cutting we had 9 years ago a tall dark brown big floppy leaf harijuana.it was a phenoe worth keeping,my buddy chucked it because it took longer then 8 weeks and not a great producer and hard to manage.but you got lost when you smoked enough of it.


----------



## HNIC09 (Jun 14, 2009)

i say the best is low ryder. its definitely a good strain that is not picky with light. it can adapt to alot of light conditions. also its auto flowering you can leave the light on for 18- 24 hrs w/ some strains of lowryder without hurting it and growing big great buds.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 14, 2009)

Raef said:


> which white widow would you most likely buy and why


Greenhouse white widow coz they created it and ive personally tasted it and it was the bomb.

Evil


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 14, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Favorites so far that I permanently want in my grow: Greenhouse Cheese, Paradise Whiteberry, Greenhouse White Rhino, Big Buddha Blue Cheese...and I'm waiting on some BB Chiesel seeds, so we'll see how those turn out.


U wont be disappointed in the chiesel


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 14, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> That whiteberry is delish looking, I'd love to try some of that stuff out
> 
> Can you describe the smoke/high?


I can in a few days when it's done curing...I fucked up the first round and it got moldy. The smell coming off of it right now is intense...not very berry smelling yet though, hard to describe. A sample gets me really, really fried...can't wait until it's done curing.


----------



## docdj (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Alaska Thunder Fuck (smells like god's vagina)
2. B. Kush
3. Romulan
4. The Church
5. Sour Diesel

alternates

6. J-27
7. GDP
8. Strawberry Cough/Diesel
9 Sour Bubble
10. NYC Diesel

Notice there is a mostly hybrid selection here. Not a lot of pure landraces, pure indicas or sativas. Possibly because there aren't many pure types of cannabis anymore, mostly all of the strains we are familiar with are crosses or hybrids.

,

docdj


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 17, 2009)

after much searching i finally ended up with 

tora bora - reserva privada 
R.K.S - reserva privada
bubble cheese - big buddah
kushberry - dna

starting 2 of each real soon


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 17, 2009)

I tried growing The Church in my last grow, it never came up 

I want to try Bubble Cheese also...so many strains, so little space...


----------



## Overclockd24 (Jun 17, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I've always wanted to try Sensi Seed's AK47, I've heard it's the bomb, but a little expensive
> 
> Anyone have experience with the AK?


Simply amazing.. I got ridiculously high off very little weed


----------



## Feroce (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm amazed no one has mentioned Herijuana yet. It may not be the best tasting weed, but there is no denying its power. It is the ultimate sledgehammer stone, IMO.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2009)

never heard of it!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

i listed heriwauna i believe good pure indica for sleep and relaxing.


----------



## Tuanis (Jun 17, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I've always wanted to try Sensi Seed's AK47, I've heard it's the bomb, but a little expensive
> 
> Anyone have experience with the AK?


For the record...

AK-47 is not a sensi seeds strain, but serious seeds instead.
Ordered a pack of them from attitude just last week and they are to come in tomorrow, in a few months i'll know


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 17, 2009)

Tuanis said:


> For the record...
> 
> AK-47 is not a sensi seeds strain, but serious seeds instead.
> Ordered a pack of them from attitude just last week and they are to come in tomorrow, in a few months i'll know


doh! I knew that, I just tend to say sensi when I mean Serious, vice versa. Both phenomenal companies, but one's more about diversity, the other about legends.


----------



## purpmaster (Jun 19, 2009)

Purple voodoo [green phenotype]
Ice
Black domina
Bubba kush 
Sour diesel


----------



## ross0808 (Jun 20, 2009)

for my mothers when i eventually start my grow, i was thinking on ending up with super silver haze (sensi),northern lights (sensi) and ak47 (serious) would that be a realistic bunch to take clones off for a few years. with those different strains i should have the different effects of weed covered right? silver haze and ak47 for a cerebal high and northern lights for a good stone. will definatley experiment with oter strains from seed as well. white widow, big buddah cheese. was considering ice from nirvana feminized for a first grow is it very easy to grow.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 20, 2009)

white russian is the shit if u want hard narcotic buzz a cross of white widow and ak47. But i want to grow as my next strains a strain that makes u laugh one that is trippy one heavy indica stone and a high that is a medative creative thought strain


----------



## The Warlord (Jun 20, 2009)

Feroce said:


> I'm amazed no one has mentioned Herijuana yet. It may not be the best tasting weed, but there is no denying its power. It is the ultimate sledgehammer stone, IMO.


I agree. I'm germing it now.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 21, 2009)

herijuana rocks helps my crazy ass go to sleep.


----------



## trapper (Jun 23, 2009)

herijuana was very couch lock and long a straggly to grow.if you got the right phenoe you were lucky,their was one that made you lost after smokeing.but used to have it but it was killed.the remaining phenoe made every one too tired.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 23, 2009)

if you like sativas i just finished jack the ripper pretty good i must. say not to the level of og kush per say but i would grow again it really yields well and has a good flavor. for me there is never enough sleep inducing cbd so i love pure indicas fro days end.


----------



## unknownuk420 (Jun 23, 2009)

my 5 favs are
:bubblegum
:haze
:jackherer
:lowryder 2
:durban poison


----------



## trapper (Jun 23, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> if you like sativas i just finished jack the ripper pretty good i must. say not to the level of og kush per say but i would grow again it really yields well and has a good flavor. for me there is never enough sleep inducing cbd so i love pure indicas fro days end.


i like the indicas over sativa any day of the week,but everyone told me the herijuana was way to sleepy.but there was a phenoe that made your mind lost,that was a nice one,what i really remember about it was its color,i thought it was dark brown or chocolate color,it reminded me of weed i used to get called mohican or something like that,it was very brown and very potent,used to get a lot of it in the work camps in the 70,s.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

She'ss not done yet.. but I am liking this C99 better and better...

It's been a little ove 3 weeks and she looks half done already...

Brother's Grimm claim 56 days in flower... and it just might be true... fruity as hell too...


----------



## drifter1978 (Jun 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> She'ss not done yet.. but I am liking this C99 better and better...
> 
> It's been a little ove 3 weeks and she looks half done already...
> 
> Brother's Grimm claim 56 days in flower... and it just might be true... fruity as hell too...


hey there gypsy where abouts did you get your c99 from been after that for awhile looks super nice and a good yielder


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> hey there gypsy where abouts did you get your c99 from been after that for awhile looks super nice and a good yielder


It was a gift from an old hippie...


----------



## drifter1978 (Jun 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It was a gift from an old hippie...


gotta luv the old hippies.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> gotta luv the old hippies.


 















And here's Cindy99 @ less than 3 weeks of flowering 















​


----------



## plantsinpants (Jun 24, 2009)

the 5 strains i like the most out of the 20-25ish strains ive grown are
white widow
new york city diesel
rock bud
hawaiian snow
blueberry


----------



## jonblazing (Jun 24, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> looks like your into Indicas and I'm not so I'm passing.


This must be the most pathetic and douche baggish quote I've seen yet


----------



## Nemo7788 (Jun 25, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ​
> 
> 
> And here's Cindy99 @ less than 3 weeks of flowering ​
> ​


ive been a consistent smoker for the past yr now and i got some of this as a lil hookup for old times sake from a friend across the way last friday.....ive never been that high in my life! euphoria is the best word to describe it. i had it (1/8th)in a glass jar and when i opened it in my car that shit flooded it with an aroma like the sweetest rotten fruit, an incredible stench but delicious at the same time....i could barely finsh a j by myself.....lord have mercy.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

just harvested jack the ripper people who enjoy sativa dom plants may want to give it a try.


----------



## kushcrazy (Jun 25, 2009)

im doing serious seeds ak47 now, and probably will never trash it. i got blessed with the indica dom. cherry pheno, and let me tell you it is flippin NUTS! covered in thc, like almost looks to be drippin! next to the widow i have (witch is sick, from dutch passion) it makes the widow look like nothing. its a must have......


----------



## kushcrazy (Jun 25, 2009)

5 strains off the top of my head im workin with that are crazy.....

Sour Chem
ultimate Chemdawg 1991
larry og kush
Ghost og kush
the White


----------



## kushcrazy (Jun 25, 2009)

....and yes, i rep the shit outta elite genetics!.......


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 25, 2009)

kushcrazy said:


> im doing serious seeds ak47 now, and probably will never trash it. i got blessed with the indica dom. cherry pheno, and let me tell you it is flippin NUTS! covered in thc, like almost looks to be drippin! next to the widow i have (witch is sick, from dutch passion) it makes the widow look like nothing. its a must have......


Yea I'm definitely trying some AK47 and more elitegenetics when I move out.

Elite is good peoples in my opinion. Haven't grown it yet, but from what I hear it's amazing. The owner is the man too


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

After seeing this pic I just took...

I gotta say I like the Juicy Fruit...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

And the c99 is just so FAST!!!!

here she is at week 4...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 27, 2009)

Whhhat 4 weeks and it's that much?  

What bank you get both beans from? I'd love to check both out. I've heard good things about juicy fruit/Heavy duty fruity.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Whhhat 4 weeks and it's that much?


c99... gotta love her....



> What bank you get both beans from?


c99 is pretty rare nowdays, but subcool has a bunch of great c-99 crosses...



> I'd love to check both out. I've heard good things about juicy fruit/Heavy duty fruity.


the Juicy Fruit is mild in potency, and not a great yielder in my set up... but DAMN! it tastes good...


----------



## trapper (Jun 27, 2009)

juicy fruit is around here a lot,great yield low potency,it is more of a cash crop,i grew one,it was like all the other big bud strains HUGE but it sure wasnt potent.never grew it again,maybe others have potent juicy fruit.mind you i think it is a 10 week strain that people(cash croppers)cut at 8,because i bought juicy fruit with seeds in it and it was lime green,i grew it and waited until ready and that was 10 weeks and it was all red hairs,and twice as good as the hay i bought.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 27, 2009)

most strains even fast indicas really are not at there best till 8 weeks minimum of flower. 9 or 10 is often best imo.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

The Bros Grimm called c99 a 50 day strain...


----------



## shepj (Jul 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> The Bros Grimm called c99 a 50 day strain...


Hemp Depot had Joey Weed's F2 a while back, and a little while ago they had the F4... now that both of those have disappeared, do you know if anyone is producing seeds? I know there is a guy on THCFarmer breeding them out..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

I do not... sorry...

I got a clone from an old hippie...


----------



## Chilkoot89 (Jul 2, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I've always wanted to try Sensi Seed's AK47, I've heard it's the bomb, but a little expensive
> 
> Anyone have experience with the AK?



AK47 REAKS, dont grow it if odour will be an issue. but AK47 produces rock hard dense ass nugs. Great high also.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Some more shots of my favorite strains so far... (the only two purebreds that I have ever flowered..)

Cinderella 99 @ 4~5 weeks.. she's got another couple of weeks...








































And Some Juicy Fruit... just about mature, I believe...

She's got that "done" look... don't you agree?






















and some not quite so done...















and here we have a few street mutts...

All Hail the BAGSEED...


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah look nice man ever grown g13 or armegeddonxsirus heard there the shit


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Bro...

And no... I haven't tried them.. I'm still new... totally strain ignorant...

Those are pretty much the only strains I have flowered right there...

But I'm learning...:razz"


----------



## ganjman (Jul 3, 2009)

White Rhino
Northern Lights
Romulan
K2
Original UK Cheese, the exodus clone, not seeds


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah if u check my thread 6th day of flowering youll see mine from couple days ago


----------



## ganjman (Jul 3, 2009)

Jesus, the swolen calyxs of those juicy fruit - tasty. Looks like my romulan buds, FAT calyxs


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Jesus, the swolen calyxs of those juicy fruit - tasty. Looks like my romulan buds, FAT calyxs


Cheers Bro!

I'd love to see what you have...

Drop by my journal... paste some pics there.. we will all enjoy!!!

Link is in the sig....


----------



## JollyGreen420 (Jul 3, 2009)

I know I will Def have the following in my grow

White Widow

Jacky White (ww/jack herer)

Cheese 

Last two strains its a toss up between

Arjan's Strawberry Haze
Big Bang
Kings Kush
Master Kush
Super Lemon Haze

Any ideas or insight would be great.....I am looking more for something that is a social/creative high (ASH or SLH) and something more contemplative that is not a huge couch lock (KK or MK or BB)

What do ya'll think?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 3, 2009)

for a sativa dom i would say jack the ripper


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> for a sativa dom i would say jack the ripper


I'd love to try that strain. It just seems so damn lethal. 

Everyone I've talked to have had nothing but phenomenal things to say about it and everything TGA Subcool.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 3, 2009)

truthfully its not as good as og kush and some other socal clones nothing is. but i got a great yield it grew well and is great day smoke with a good smell and taste.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes but wouldn't comparing the two be like apples and oranges since ones sativa dom (jack) and the ogs have more indica qualities? Could be wrong tho I've never smoked any og just some bubba once.


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 3, 2009)

A strain that got my attention recently is Utopia Haze. It's definitely going to be in my next grow.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm definitely looking at these strains now:

-Kali mist
-Sour Cream
-Purple Wreck
-Kush Berry
-Kush Kandy

Anyone have any experience with any of these?


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

molokai frost
kauai electric 
kona gold
puna budder
hawaiian webbed indica


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 4, 2009)

purple wreck is insane!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/208833-mj123-purpz-adventure.html


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

bubba is a pure indica og kush and its various phenos and crosses are hybrids some more sativa some more indica.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

i get what your trying to say though that sativas should be compared to other sativas and vice versa with indicas. most strains are some form of a hybrid anyways its easy to find pure indicas pure sativas are less common but there around.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 4, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i get what your trying to say though that sativas should be compared to other sativas and vice versa with indicas. most strains are some form of a hybrid anyways its easy to find pure indicas pure sativas are less common but there around.


I agree. Landrace Sativas are pretty rare and an arse to grow. Indica landrace strains are not too hard to come by although theres alot of fake pure indicas about. Personally i do prefer indica, as sativa has too many cons and not enough pros.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

im a nervous type so i prefer indicas most but not all the time.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

I vote for Juicy Fruit again...


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jul 4, 2009)

durban here


----------



## kmann666 (Jul 4, 2009)

-Skunk #1 definitely, great high and an even better smell!!!!
-White Russian, for a mostly sativa the Indica really comes out in her effect
-Warlock, a great indica but with more of a sativa effect, and its not small at all really
-Bubba Kush, small indica now available in seed form
-AK,(afghaniXkush) squat plant with a really NICE high
those are my suggestions, for a small grow, that would provide GREAT smoke!!!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

blue dream good to grow and smoke


----------



## trapper (Jul 4, 2009)

kmann666 said:


> -Skunk #1 definitely, great high and an even better smell!!!!
> -White Russian, for a mostly sativa the Indica really comes out in her effect
> -Warlock, a great indica but with more of a sativa effect, and its not small at all really
> -Bubba Kush, small indica now available in seed form
> ...


so tell me about warlock,im interested in that.thanks


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I vote for Juicy Fruit again...


WHAT ARE THE GENETICS OF JUICY FRUIT.
i am thinking about crossing four fruit strains together too see what i end up with.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> WHAT ARE THE GENETICS OF JUICY FRUIT.
> i am thinking about crossing four fruit strains together too see what i end up with.


Not sure bro... I'm dumb as shit on this strain business...

But I still vote for the Juicy Fruit... (which by the way is a confirmed BC Juicy Fruit that came to me as a Bagseed)


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2009)

1. bagseed
2. bagseed
3. bagseed
4. bagseed
5. bagseed

That rounds out my top five of what I have actually grown. It was all my first grow.

Second grow I'm growing, THC Bomb and Caramelicious which is a forty percent sativa, sixty indica mix. Both supposed to be in the eighteen to twenty percent thc level area. The bomb is also supposed to be a bigger producer than big bud and better than pure power plant, we'll see. My partner is growing crystal, a cross of northern lights and white widow and mazar. I also have some Pat's. Just some really good bagseed we have grown in our first grow. Three of those and one is frosting nicely, very nicely. Today is five full weeks of flowering.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Not sure bro... I'm dumb as shit on this strain business...
> 
> But I still vote for the Juicy Fruit... (which by the way is a confirmed BC Juicy Fruit that came to me as a Bagseed)


dude *WHERE *can i get seeds of this shiyate? 

it's probably the yummiest looking strain I've ever seen.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

BC SeedKing is where the original seed came from...

I got it as a bagseed, but of known strain...


----------



## Raef (Jul 5, 2009)

so, tell me something about jacky white....... good yield? plant size?


----------



## ganjman (Jul 6, 2009)

LSD [Skunk#1 X Mazar] looks lovely - with a THC % of 24 and CBD 1.3%

65-75 days of flowering

from BF seeds [fem'd]


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 6, 2009)

the leaves on some of those bud pics look burned a bit.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> the leaves on some of those bud pics look burned a bit.


I assume you mean mine...

My op is far from perfect.. and of all the strains I have, this is the one that suffers the most..

I run one res for all 7 strains and all stages..

from day one to harvest ... 5.8/1400 ppm....

she is the least adapted to that regime...

I fuck up all the time... never perfect... but still... pretty eh?!?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

also gotta remember they are on the final stretch... 

done done... so yeah not the healthiest... since she's dying and all...

but you're right.. they're not perfect...


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah looks good. its tricky growing multiple strains in one res as one strains fert level is another strains death. i have experienced that with watering soil grows with the same ferts for multiple strains some want way more or less than others. but i refuse to grow 1 or even 2 strains exclusively as i hate smoking the same strain all the time i build tolerances very quickly.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 6, 2009)

looks like a touch of fert burn or light burn been there myself. hard to tell i assume there on no ferts now as there near harvest.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

no flush... 1400ppm from the day they show roots (zero veg) til harvest...


----------



## apasunee (Jul 6, 2009)

luvn the blueberry,,,,,, dank widow is downright dank.......


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 6, 2009)

wait so your running 1400ppm now near harvest or did i misunderstand if that is correct thats the problem. irun around a 1000ppm for most strains.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a strain that likes 2000ppm...

at 1000 she is dull and hardly moving...

1400 is what I found works the best... even if the lowest and higher tolerance plants may no be in optimal conditions....

I still get a zip a day, everyday from my op... so it's not too bad...

2 pounds a month from 4x 600...


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 6, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yeah looks good. its tricky growing multiple strains in one res as one strains fert level is another strains death. i have experienced that with watering soil grows with the same ferts for multiple strains some want way more or less than others. but i refuse to grow 1 or even 2 strains exclusively as i hate smoking the same strain all the time i build tolerances very quickly.


 
I have three different strains going one of them being bagseed. I might actually have five different strains going because I have three bagseeds but I'm pretty sure they are all from the same batch of street weed. I won't keep seeds if they are ho-hum, they have to be really good. I say to myself, if this is this good pollenated, how good would it be if it was not pollenated? I'm about to find out in a month or so. I agree with you, variety is the spice of life. My partner is growing crystal and mazar so we'll have quite a variety soon and they are all looking good. Today is the fist day of week six of flowering.

I feel like the old chambers brothers song 'time' waiting for them to get done. You have to be old enough to know the song to know what I mean.

Edit. I must be stoned, I forgot half the reason for responding. My caramelicious and one of the bagseed, definately do not like the amount of ferts the rest of the girls do, and I never go more than fifty percent strength of the directions. From here on out I may not give them any more ferts, just go with fox farms tiger bloom and big bloom.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have a strain that likes 2000ppm...
> 
> at 1000 she is dull and hardly moving...
> 
> ...


 
Am I understanding you correctly, four plants under six hundred watts? Two pounds a month?


----------



## ganjman (Jul 6, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Am I understanding you correctly, four plants under six hundred watts? Two pounds a month?



I beleive thats 2400 watts. not plants, i dunno though.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 6, 2009)

thats fine running whatever level ppm different strains need but towards the end more ferts wont help growth as the plant is done growing and has stored energy to finish its bloom anyways. without a week or so with no ferts flavor and smoothness will suffer as youll be smoking some of those stored mineral salts. the smoothest smoking bud comes from plants that are showing yellowing at harvest on all fan leaves imo.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Am I understanding you correctly, four plants under six hundred watts? Two pounds a month?


I'm sure gypsy will respond to this as well, but I thought I'd comment. He has many many plants under 4 600w bulbs, and harvests a couple plants every day or two. Equaling about 2 lbs a months off the 4 600ws.


----------



## exidis (Jul 6, 2009)

Top 5 i would wanna grow..That i smoked before
1.Sour D
2.C99x 
3.OG or Purple Kush
4.White Widow
5'G13&AK47


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Am I understanding you correctly, four plants under six hundred watts? Two pounds a month?


I have 48 small plants per 600w...

I have 4x 600w...

plus "corner plants" that just live in the room in the "washed" light...

I have a perpetual rotation... I harvest 2~3 plants everyday...



ganjman said:


> I beleive thats 2400 watts. not plants, i dunno though.


right 2400w...

about 225 plants in flower...



bicycle racer said:


> thats fine running whatever level ppm different strains need but towards the end more ferts wont help growth as the plant is done growing and has stored energy to finish its bloom anyways. without a week or so with no ferts flavor and smoothness will suffer as youll be smoking some of those stored mineral salts. the smoothest smoking bud comes from plants that are showing yellowing at harvest on all fan leaves imo.


Sure.. but i have plants that are just starting in the same res...

and plants that are 1/4 in.. and 1/2 in and 3/4 in...

it's a perpetual rotation.. with new plants going in everyday...

and my plants s turn yellow when they are done...

I have done a flush no flush blind test with experienced smokers...

I found that it is the CURE not the flush that makes for a smooth smoke..

I used to flush, not I prefer not to stress and starve the plant during tha period n which it gains up up 25% of it's total weight...

Makes no sense to me to starve something you want to fatten...

but.. what do I know.. i'm so stoned..



Thundercat said:


> I'm sure gypsy will respond to this as well, but I thought I'd comment. He has many many plants under 4 600w bulbs, and harvests a couple plants every day or two. Equaling about 2 lbs a months off the 4 600ws.


Bingo!

Thanks TC..!



exidis said:


> Top 5 i would wanna grow..That i smoked before
> 1.Sour D
> *2.C99x *
> 3.OG or Purple Kush
> ...


what's the "x" after the c99 stand for.. do you know?

Cheers guys..


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah i was wondering what the x was doing after the c99 i thought it might be a cross c99 x ????.


Evil


----------



## ganjman (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a pic on my phone of the biggest joint i ever rolled, a REAL beer can spliff - pure C99, it was as long as my full arm, finger to shoulder!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2009)

No problem gypsy I didn't know when you would be back around, so I figured I'd try to enlighten them on your system, lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

I took a ton of pics the other day...

I'll slowly upload all of the good shots...

check... https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/210380-pictures-bc-seed-king-juicy.html


----------



## 14yearoldpothead (Jul 7, 2009)

White rhino 
white widow
anykind of thai
gdp
armagendon x


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 7, 2009)

1 week of no ferts is not stressful for a plant near harvest growth is done by that time anyway. but to each his own in my experience the dark green finished and cured buds are harsher than the flushed or week of no ferts bud. if you have 1 ress then you dont really have a choice in this matter. would be nice to have 2 though.


----------



## blazincajuns420 (Jul 7, 2009)

on my second outdoor grow this year.
- White Widow
- Pineapple Express 
- AK47
- The Church
- Blueberry


----------



## trapper (Jul 7, 2009)

i gotta disagree gypsy,if i don't flush i can taste the chemicals,and i found that it never stressed the plant,it may lose weight,but i rather have that then nutes in it,but to each their own.some give nutes to the end with no complaints,i grow in soil and for the last 2 weeks i give nothing but water,i gave some of the plants nutes to the end and every smoker noticed the differance betwwen flushed and unflushed.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

we can talk about this in my thread... I'm on the terrorist list...

They're watching me... can't hijack any more threads...

but I will say this... 

soil is soil... but in hydro, there are very good pros AND cons...


----------



## ganjman (Jul 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> we can talk about this in my thread... I'm on the terrorist list...
> 
> They're watching me... can't hijack any more threads...
> 
> ...



Soil FTW wink wink


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Soil FTW wink wink




No matter.. I still vote BC Juicy Fruit...


----------



## ganjman (Jul 8, 2009)

yummy.... in soil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

I bet it would taste better in soil...

but I doubt I could get a zip a day out of my op if it was soil...

and soil requires mad skills that I do not have...

I am an operator... I grow by numbers...

Soil is magik to me...


----------



## nephilthy (Jul 8, 2009)

tahoe og
chem dawg
pre 98 bubba
old gort 
glue coma


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 8, 2009)

old gort og i have heard of that in socal i believe i read it was something grown from seed.


----------



## SativaSoul (Jul 8, 2009)

i havent tried but Durban Poison is supposed to be a sweet as sativa!!!


----------



## ganjman (Jul 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I bet it would taste better in soil...
> 
> but I doubt I could get a zip a day out of my op if it was soil...
> 
> ...


Really? I feel the opposit, hydro/aero, for me, is crazyness - i could never do that. - no good enough


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

i love the soil


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

even my sog is soil


----------



## blazincajuns420 (Jul 8, 2009)

organic. love them sweet tasting nugs


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 11, 2009)

yes as gypsy said soil is the most difficult TO DO RIGHT not simply to grow decent weed.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yes as gypsy said soil is the most difficult TO DO RIGHT not simply to grow decent weed.


I consider it almost like doing aerobatics...

Any dipshit can do a loop...

But not many can make it a ROUND one...

hydro is more like flying by instruments.. follow the numbers and you will get there...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 11, 2009)

I just typed in "Blue Dream" into the search feature of this site, and this is where it brought me. I haven't read the previous pages, nor am I going to. The reason is because I just took 3 big hits of Blue Dream 5 minutes ago. Now I understand how to use this stuff. I bought this from the dispensary, but smoked it like I did my other stuff - take one good hit, and you're good. 

But, if you take at least 2 big hits of it, it will be something you don't usually experience. I'm really tripping right now. It's an all over kind of high. Head, body, attitude. I'm actually surprised that I'm feeling bizarre shit that I've haven't experienced before. By the way, it's really difficult to type right now but I'm doing okay. I'm watching "Entourage" right now. Cool show.


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 12, 2009)

hahahah


----------



## Rydub (Jul 12, 2009)

1.White Widow from dutch passion there at the end of the 5 week so far they have been a joy to grow! We shale see how it smokes
2.Blue mystic. from Nirvana
3.Super Skunk from Nirvana
4. not sure yet.


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 13, 2009)

1. Lambsbread
2. Strawberry Cough
3. O.G. Kush
4. Cheese
5. The Purps

The clones of course


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 13, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> 1. Lambsbread
> 2. Strawberry Cough
> 3. O.G. Kush
> 4. Cheese
> ...


 
Lambsbread where can i get this from been looking for a jamaican lambsbread for a few years. Please post a link if you've got one.

Evil


----------



## Raef (Jul 13, 2009)

Rydub said:


> 1.White Widow from dutch passion there at the end of the 5 week so far they have been a joy to grow! We shale see how it smokes
> 2.Blue mystic. from Nirvana
> 3.Super Skunk from Nirvana
> 4. not sure yet.


with plants like those, who needs a fourth


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 13, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> Lambsbread where can i get this from been looking for a jamaican lambsbread for a few years. Please post a link if you've got one.
> 
> Evil


Wish I had it, but I'm looking for it myself.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 13, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> Wish I had it, but I'm looking for it myself.


KC brains do a strain the genetics has lambsbread jamaica 94 crossed with two other strains. I been deciding at getting it but would prefer to just get the original lambsbread seeds if it still exisits.


Evil


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 13, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> KC brains do a strain the genetics has lambsbread jamaica 94 crossed with two other strains. I been deciding at getting it but would prefer to just get the original lambsbread seeds if it still exisits.
> 
> 
> Evil


From my understanding the original is clone only. Not 100% sure though. I'd trade someone an o.g. kush cut in a heartbeat for a cut of that.


----------



## larrytwo (Jul 13, 2009)

hawaiin sativa easy grow wicked stone


----------



## trapper (Jul 13, 2009)

i thought lambs bread was not a strain but a name given to great Jamaican weed.but it is listed in jacks cleaners parentage so maybe subcool knows.


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 13, 2009)

my next grow going 4
swiss cheese
mazari
super sknunk


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 13, 2009)

trapper said:


> i thought lambs bread was not a strain but a name given to great Jamaican weed.but it is listed in jacks cleaners parentage so maybe subcool knows.


It's a strain that was Bob Marley's favorite, and is also considered holy among Jamaicans.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok so I've decided, after all this research and looking at hundreds of grows, that TGA subcool is the way to go.

I'm grabbing 3-4 strains once I get settled in at my new place.

-Jack The Ripper
-Vortex
-Pandora's Box 
-Space Queen

Anyone have any experience with these strains personally?


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's a couple people growing his gear.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205665-tahoes-tga-hps-uvb-co2.html
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/197350-5-oclocks-subcooled-garden.html


----------



## Dankman666 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here are a few of my favorites!

1.Dna's chocolope
2.Barneys farm Blue Cheese
3.Big Buddhas Cheese
4.Somas lavendar
5.Barneys Farm Utopia Haze


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's 2 of my favorite bagseeds..


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here's 2 of my favorite bagseeds..


jeeesus gypsy bush, watch out or that thing might start eating pets and soon people!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

So have you guys checked out hempdepot.com ? I just stopped over there today, and if they have everything in stock it says they do then I'm gonna have to give them a try. They were the first seed bank I've seen in awhile that had reeferman seeds. I've been wanting to get some love potion, and I'd love the next sativa I grow to be Willie Nelson. Maybe I just came late to the game, but it was the first time I'd seen their site. Had some good prices too.


----------



## shepj (Jul 20, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So have you guys checked out hempdepot.com ? I just stopped over there today, and if they have everything in stock it says they do then I'm gonna have to give them a try. They were the first seed bank I've seen in awhile that had reeferman seeds. I've been wanting to get some love potion, and I'd love the next sativa I grow to be Willie Nelson. Maybe I just came late to the game, but it was the first time I'd seen their site. Had some good prices too.


http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=1761

Willy Jack carries "Willie Nelson" @ $28.35/10 seeds


----------



## exoticman (Jul 20, 2009)

arjans haze 1, 2, or 3 white widow nyc sour diesel burmese kush and white rhino


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here's 2 of my favorite bagseeds..


And here she is starting the 7th week of flower...


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 21, 2009)

bagseeds can be winners sometimes regardless of what some say.


----------



## plantsinpants (Sep 21, 2009)

Jack herer(sensi) blueberry( dutch passion) New york city diesel(soma) AK-47(serious) white widow(flying dutchmen)


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> yea i've alway wanted to try cheese and trainwreck.



ooo trainwreck is one of my favs to smoke never grown it though


----------



## eric8313 (Dec 17, 2009)

Herijuana
Mk Ultra
Green Crack
Skywalker
La Con


----------



## dimebagdan (Dec 22, 2009)

[QUOTE=bicycle racer;3115718]bagseeds can be winners sometimes regardless of what some say.[/QUOTE]
 you are correct sir. ive grown lots of different kind and a bagseed blew away most of the best of the best.

p.s white rhino is crap.


----------



## budfan3838 (Dec 23, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> [QUOTE=bicycle racer;3115718]bagseeds can be winners sometimes regardless of what some say.


you are correct sir. ive grown lots of different kind and a bagseed blew away most of the best of the best.

p.s white rhino is crap.[/QUOTE]

do you mean green house wr or mrnice medicine man?


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Dec 23, 2009)

Godzilla
orange krush
blue dream haze
napalm kush
flyin hawaiian
napalm haze
brain freeze
diablo verda
jack frost
jack's krush
lemon krush
burple
sour krush
sour star
daytripper
orange express
white out


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 23, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> Godzilla
> orange krush
> blue dream haze
> napalm kush
> ...


lol always none of these can be purchased from a breeder/bank.

lots of clone onlys


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Dec 24, 2009)

All ABOVE SEEDS AVAIL after first of year--


----------



## shepj (Dec 24, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> All ABOVE SEEDS AVAIL after first of year--


Orange Krush ftw.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 24, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> All ABOVE SEEDS AVAIL after first of year--


yesss so lookin forward to this.


----------



## PootsNACan (Dec 26, 2009)

"All ABOVE SEEDS AVAIL after first of year--"

What does this mean? Are these seeds to be had? If so, from where? Help a brotha out...


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Dec 26, 2009)

PootsNACan said:


> "All ABOVE SEEDS AVAIL after first of year--"
> 
> What does this mean? Are these seeds to be had? If so, from where? Help a brotha out...


 As soon as the info is avail it will be posted.. Thanks for your support and patents. More info to come on RIU...


----------



## PootsNACan (Dec 27, 2009)

I sit anxiously for something I am not quite sure about...


----------



## Twentythree (Dec 28, 2009)

Mythical Strains-
Alaskan Thunderfuck (Matanuska Valley)
OG Kush
Pakalolo
Nigerian Nightmare
Heroauna


Actual Seeds I will buy to compensate:
Sour Deisel (Medical Seeds)
Pakalolo (Sativa Seedbank) *its crossed
Twilight (Dutch Passion)
Rocklock (DNA Gen)
White Gold (Sensi)


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 31, 2009)

aside from nigeria.n and that hawaiian one those can be found as cuts in cali there always floating around.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> like that was a necessary post? No...
> 
> Im on the hunt for a powerful Indica that stays low and bushy. I want to get my hands on some Dutch Passion's White Widow or Sensi Seeds Black Dominia.
> 
> ...


Shoreline.The most amazing taste and a overwelming buzz.Google it Bro.


----------



## NLOverOntario (Jan 1, 2010)

I always go for the highest yielding/ late flowereing crossses
PURE POWER PLANT (huge yielder check out my journl on it soon)
NY CITY DIESEL
TRAINWRECK 
THE CHURCH (High times had an article on this)
Whit widow (not as high yielder but is amazing)


----------



## tescu (Jan 1, 2010)

nice thread my pplz


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 1, 2010)

Yea great job keeping this thread alive this long! 

No idea it would go this long.  

Keep on adding, my top 5 strains for 2010 are:

-Kali Mist
-Ice Cream
-Jack's Cleaner II
-Strawberry Cough
-LA Con
-Querkle


----------



## Superlevs (Jan 3, 2010)

My ratings

1 )Kali Mist - Long flower so be prepared to wait for a clear headed well worth it fucking great high. (have grown)
2) Strawberry Cough - wonderful taste and euphoric high. Poorish yeilds. (have grown)
3) Cheese - Classic taste and high - poorish yields. (have grown)
4) Powerplant - Enormous yields. Peice of piss to grow. (have grown)
5) G13 Haze - Devastating (have not grown)
6) Abnesia Haze - Light and creepy.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Jan 3, 2010)

White widow, blueberry, a kush, a diesel ,and some type of purple.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 11, 2010)

*keep it goin baby  
*


----------



## apasunee (Jan 13, 2010)

bat wing,, the goat,, oh you mean weed,, oops..... BLUEBERRY, STRAWBERRY COUGH, PURPLE ERKLE, HASHBERRY, HAZE......


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea I'm def picking up a pack of Hashberry and Satori soon.

Strawberry Cough is next in line with Ice Cream though.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 13, 2010)

ice cream is awesome!


----------



## Hogg (Jan 13, 2010)

1. C99
2. Apollo 11
3. Northern lights
4. Blueberry
5. Ak 47


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 13, 2010)

#1 Bagseedimus Indicus...




















#2 Cinderela 99


















#3 BC Juicy Fruit


















#4 Bagseedimus Sativicus....

















And last but not least...

#5 Sativicus Miniaturix


----------



## themeshiach (Jan 14, 2010)

well right now I'm growing Free Leonard (G13 x Butterscotch Hawaiian), White Widow, Chronic, Purple and O.G. Kush, Rene, and Green Crack. Most were ordered off Dr. Clone here in Canada. If you live in Canada and want clones i highly recommend this guy


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 14, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> #1 Bagseedimus Indicus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holyfuckingshitamus that stuff is the diggity dank.


----------



## clasonde (Jan 14, 2010)

1. bubblicious
2. midnight kush
3. jilly bean
4. blue widow
5. deep purple

currently growing: mandala seed's ganesh which is yamuna x afghan and dna genetics hashplant x cannalope haze


----------



## the1efp (Jan 14, 2010)

1. "The Doctor" my fav new strain
2. AK-47
3. Super Lemon Haze 
4. Northern Lights
5. Afghan Kush


----------



## Neutron (Jan 14, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I love sativa highs, I'm interested in anything, but to be honest I've only grown twice and this is my first year with a sativa grow.
> 
> I'm in love with the AUH #1 I'm growing, but the 13 weeks of flowering is a little extensive.
> 
> Don't mean to misdirect, I love a sativa high way more than indica. Hybrids are even better.


I am currently growing powerplant (my first). It takes 10 weeks to mature. The dude I got the clones from grows the dankest I've had in a while. I have a high tolerance and the Power cut right through it. It smells of skunk when you open the container and then like lemons up close. Makes you retarded in the head and then kinda knocks one out. At least, in my experience.

FIM'd the girls turn into monsters

As for the other four (off top of head)
Blue Dream X Romulan
Banana Kush
Blue Cheese
Black Mamba


----------



## CountryTimeKush (Jan 14, 2010)

Willy Nelson 
Sensi Star
Purple Pineberry
Og Kush
Northern Lights


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Jan 14, 2010)

My list consists of..

1)White Widow
2) SKYWALKER
3) Blueberry
4) Crystal 
5) Northern Lights


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 14, 2010)

LEMON HASH PLANT
KUSH
Blue Berry
Romula 
Trainwreck


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 15, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> [QUOTE=bicycle racer;3115718]bagseeds can be winners sometimes regardless of what some say.


you are correct sir. ive grown lots of different kind and a bagseed blew away most of the best of the best.

p.s white rhino is crap.[/QUOTE]

white rhino is crap? you either grew that shite that greenhouse claims to be "white rhino" or the pheno you had was shit or someone sold you some shit rhino and you assume all w/rhino is the same.......maybe do a bit of reading up on pheno's and genetics before sayin something silly like that.


----------



## midnightoker (Jan 30, 2010)

For me currently...

1. NYPD
2. Super Silver Haze
3. Mister Nice Guy
4. Master Kush
5. Purple Haze


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jan 30, 2010)

I would like to add my top5 favorite strains that I love to grow and smoke. I also 100% recommend all five of them for everyone who loves quality and potency.

_*Here weeeee gooooooo!!!

My top 5 strains that are a must grow/try for everyone!

#1 - Morning Glory
#2 - [DNA Genetics] 'Lemon Skunk'.
#3 - Sharksbreath
#4 - NY Diesal
#5 - Haze #1 [from Nirvana seed Co.]

*_(I also would like to add one more strain to my list. I currently have two 'Ceres Skunk' plants going right now as I type this and they're both in flowering.. but the one is a few weeks older than the other.

I sample tested a small bud that I had drying for the past 2 weeks.. and all I have to say is WOW. This is one of the sweetest tasting strains I have ever grown. Lemony; Pine tree kinda smell and taste.. Love the smell of this strain.. If I could use the aroma from the plant itself I would use the aroma for an "air freshener"  *)

That's all i guess. I would post some more strains that I really like.. but those are honestly my fav. top 6 strains to grow and smoke. Would def. recommend all of them to everyone. Even for beginners.

*Peace.


----------



## boombang (Dec 3, 2010)

nice threaD


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 3, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Sorry to revive this thread, but I've recently adjusted my top 5 next to grow (that I've never smoked). Please give me some opinions/criticism on these strains.
> 
> - Cheese (hopefully big buddha or some type as close to exodus clone)
> - Trainwreck (Arcata)
> ...


dude i have grown cheese from homegrown fantaseeds, and will be growing it again even though i have moved on to more elite breeders like tga and dna...have never grown the barneys farm but from what peoples description based on barneys and mine hands down homegrowns cheese will eat barneys cheese alive. sounds like you are getting train wreck from dr greenthumb? if yes that sure is one bomb shit.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 3, 2010)

harvested a few months ago
1. cheese (homegrown fantaseeds) people keep buying her, and im hurting to see it getting less
2. super lemon haze. will probably grow it again, we had a good time...my gf cried over her gettin her paranoid
3. northern lights (seedsman seeds) probably the easiest to grow, big yield, no stink id pass on growing her again
4. hawaiian skunk (seedsman) not to shabby
5. brainstorm taste like rubber "ptooey"

strains i am currently growing now
1. jilly bean
2. querkle
3. 3d
4. deadhead og
5. blueberry gum (g13) free from attitude promo
6. blue widow (dinafem) free** i got an ugly pheno that flowered on me way too early
7. pineapple express
8. kandy kush

strains i will be getting next my top 5
1. cheese from homegrown. yes i am a big fun, no biased here since i know there are more reputable breeders but this one blew everyone away with one puff
2. id like to get my hands on all tga strains
3. la confidential
4. black widow the original white widow from mr nice
5. medicine man the original white rhino from mr nice


----------



## wil2279 (Dec 11, 2010)

well in the area i live, i have to worry about mould due to the humid summers. so i have two top 5 lists... 

Top five I want to grow in my area which all have good mould resistance...
in no particular order

1. Soma Seeds- G13 X Reclining Buddha
2. Mandala Seeds- Hashberry
3. Barney's Farm- Pineapple Chunk
4. Dutch Passion- Dutch Haze & Fresian Dew (sry i know this is 6 but i really like the sounds of these 2 strains)
5. G13 Labs- Midnight Kush


Top 5 strains i would grow if I could grow anything I wanted to grow in no particular order

1. DNA Genetics- Chocolope
2. DJ Short- Blueberry (not the True Blueberry but the regular Blueberry)
3. TGA Subcool Seeds- Querkle
4. Serious Seeds- Bubblegum
5. Positronics- Blue Rhino


----------



## domp1234 (Dec 11, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/391684-my-mixture-grow-journal-seehowidothings.html


----------



## pamela (Dec 13, 2010)

jack herer , ak47 , cheese , white widow , lowryder#2


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 13, 2010)

my 5 would be all Mr nice seeds

Black Widow #1
Medicine Man #2
Shit #3
SSH #4
Devil #5


----------



## kindbud27 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have only grown 1 kind as of yet.

Dynamite
Now have small seedlings of ak47/nycd and ak47/kali mist right now. hope it's good


----------



## ogreballerina (Dec 13, 2010)

Mehhh..

There are no Top 5 must grows in my book..

Change is constant. I personally keep 8 mothers.

MMOG Kush
Querkle
Space Queen
Vortex
Super Lemon Haze
Agent Orange
Crazy Train

None of these are " Must Grow ". Don't get me wrong they are good smoke and decent producers..but I'd grow something new when I get the chance.

I get burned out on any kind of weed after awhile...

Right now my fave is a hermied MMOG Kush...weird huh ?

Next year my stock will be completely different...I have no one favorite.

I wouldn't mind getting a Spirit of 76 clone though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> my 5 would be all Mr nice seeds
> 
> Black Widow #1
> Medicine Man #2
> ...


Why did you choose Shit over Devil?


----------



## SwiftGrow (Dec 13, 2010)

Sensi Star (paradise), G-13 Haze (G-13x Hawaiian Haze), Chesiel (Sour Diesel x Cheese), Super Lemon Haze (Lemon Skunk x Super Silver Haze), and finally I would say either Jorge Diamonds or Jack Herer ( gotta have one them old school grower strains )

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 13, 2010)

*INDICA DOMINANT- 
-blue god
-bubba's gift
-grape punch (bog)
-grape ape
-lavender trainwreck

SATIVA DOMINANT-
-blue dream
-jack herer
-casey jones
-jack the ripper
-c99
*


----------



## tardis (Dec 17, 2010)

iloveit said:


> Im considering growing a sativa for the first time, what are your top 5 sativas to grow? And which would you say is a connoisseurs delight?


I am a new grower for personal, so my sativa's have all been sativa dom hybrids with short flowering times.

Top 3 would have to be

The Flav
Chocolope
F13 (Although you can't smoke this strain 2 days in a row or it loses all potency, but after time off one hit and you are in heaven)


----------



## kid cannabis (Dec 17, 2010)

sagamartha's western winds. subcool's querkle and chernobyl. soma's nyc deisel. de sjamaan's white widow. 
kinda a random mix but ive done a lot of grows in very different setups (indoors, outdoors, soil, dwc, etc etc)these are all worth trying out


----------



## doowmd (Dec 17, 2010)

1)Cloud #9 (Dinafem)
2)Purple Wreck (Reserva Privada)
3)Jack The Ripper (TGA/Subcool)
4)Sweet Deep Grapefruit (Dinafem) (woulda' been #2 if not for the low yield)
5)AK47 (Serious Seeds)


----------



## TheMrs (Dec 18, 2010)

I just started this growing stuff but one strain we will keep is a bud called BIG BUD! everyone should invest we got a half of pound off three plants


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Dec 18, 2010)

JTR
Cheese
Bubba Kush
NYC Diesel
Grape Ape


----------



## kid cannabis (Dec 18, 2010)

Fatty R Buckle said:


> JTR
> Cheese
> Bubba Kush
> NYC Diesel
> Grape Ape


 solid i might substitute grape ape for querkle but thats just my preference. i doubt i could only grow 5 strains i think there are probably at least 10 strains indoors and 10 outdoors that i would say are "musts"


----------



## tysen (Feb 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> *INDICA DOMINANT-
> -blue god
> -bubba's gift
> -grape punch (bog)
> ...


You know where i can pick up Bubba's Gift clone or seed? Im on a hunt for this.


----------



## trickmaster (May 30, 2011)

1. skywalker og kush
2 .super silver haze
3. l.a. confidencial
4. bubba kush
5. blue dream


----------



## FriendlyTokez (May 30, 2011)

1. strawberry diesel
2. blue widow
3. chocolope
4. cheese #1
5. kandy kush

throw them all into a huge grow room and the smell will be magical!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

all thos with cheese on your list i truely hope you have access to real UK cheese.


----------



## wil2279 (May 30, 2011)

My choices will likely change the more I get to grow and try new strains. So here is my list as is stands right now.

1. Serious Seeds- AK47
2. Sannie's Seeds- Chocolate Rain
3. Homegrown Fantaseeds- Cheese
4. Soma Seeds- Reclining Buddha
5. TGA Subcool- Jilly Bean


----------



## wil2279 (May 30, 2011)

honestly I don't know how you can just limit it to only 5 strains...


----------



## Dan Casus (May 30, 2011)

Vanilla Kush
Strawberry Diesel
White Rhino
G13
Blue Dream


----------



## MedicalMarijuanaPatient (May 30, 2011)

I like the Sensi Star if it is crossed with Afghan Kush or Pakistani or Black Domina,..the WARLOCK is one hell of a good strain also! Personally, although you get smaller yields a lot of time I like the Purple Strains and also the OG Kush and Chem Dawg strains,. top notch all the way.


----------



## yelmkram (Dec 23, 2011)

God Bud
Harley Hartwell
Blackberry Kush
Pre-98 Bubba Kush
Emerald Pineapple


----------



## OSG (Dec 23, 2011)

Chem D BX3 
LCD BX1
Cantaloupe Skunk
A-Dawg
Agent D


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 24, 2011)

1 vortex
2 shiva
3 northern lights(sensi)
4 Armageddon
5 Jillybean


----------



## Ganymede (Dec 24, 2011)

PlushBerry
C-Plus
Vortex
Legends Ultimate Indica
S.A.G.E.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 24, 2011)

Top 5 is always changing for me. SFV OG Kush BX2 X Querkle has been really killing it for me for the last monthish lol. Its like a grapey grass knuckles og  Fruity Fire Funkiness that KO's


----------



## GHOPZZ (Dec 24, 2011)

Kali Mist
Chocolate Rain
Sour Hazy Jones
Sugar Punch
C99xApollo 11


----------

